# The Great Iraq and Roll Swindle, and the \"bin Laden tr



## maus (Sep 1, 2007)

http://www.rollingstone.com/politics/st ... aq_swindle

this article is tight and a good expose ..... although anyway who still complains about "corruption" needs to realize that state and capital exist precisely to plunder everything within reach.

http://phoenixinsurgent.blogspot.com/20 ... treet.html

this is also a really good article about some more ongoing global political scammery, which ties too much stuff together to really summarize, but check it out!


----------

